# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Travel Mates for S.America

## TravelMate

HI!
Me & my wife are planning to tour South America in Jan/Feb'10 for 3 weeks. We are 30 yr old from Mumbai, India. Any young couples from India Planning to tour S.America during the same period may contact us & we can plan travelling together.

----------

